# .NET and More > Silverlight >  Want to Learn SIlverLight

## sonia.sardana

I want to learn SilverLight. I have never worked with SilverLight.. Please just help me how to get started with it....Do I need to install anything ??? Give me one example, where I can use SilverLight with .Net???

----------


## MattP

> I want to learn SilverLight. I have never worked with SilverLight.. Please just help me how to get started with it....Do I need to install anything ???


Start out here http://www.silverlight.net/.  Step One has the downloads you need.  From there click on the "Learn" link at the top.

----------


## sherlynjames

You can also get some help from Google..

----------


## rosepawla

> You can also get some help from Google..


Yes sherlynjames is right you can get a lot of information about it through Google..

----------


## medical002

I'm also new to Silverlight. Just google it and got some Learning Resources from https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/mt788662.aspx.

----------


## Arnoutdv

Why doing anything in Silverlight? 
It's not supported by any browser except IE.
Better switch to HTML5 and CSS (using JS frameworks)

----------


## Sitten Spynne

Wanting to learn Silverlight made a lot more sense in 2012, when this thread was active, than today, when Silverlight is dead.

----------

